
Programming is terrible—Lessons learned from a life wasted. EMF2012 - bowyakka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csyL9EC0S0c
======
Uncompetative
This is without question the best lecture I have ever seen.

------
__darknite
while I agree with some points, I think his experience is too skewed.

The general vibe I got was "oh we are all clueless, all programming efforts
are bad". I think this is unfair over-generalisation. In my experience I have
seen both sides of the coin.

------
adad95
Great Talk.

